# Top 50 shares by market capitalisation



## boiler123 (18 August 2009)

Does anyone know where (on the net) I can access (for free) a list of the top 50 australian shares ranked by market capitalisations?

I get the top 20 list from the AFR on Friday.  But, I would like to see the top 50 list.

Thanks in advance!
=============
PS - No need to reply!  I have found the answer to my own question - just in case anyone wants to know:  it is in the afr.com website, weekly share tables (not daily) for ASX300.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2009)

*Re: Top 50 shares by market caps*

The ASX50 by percentage of the index, according to State street who run the SPDR S&P/ASX 50 Fund.

http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_holdings_SFY.html

Interesting that there's actually 52 on the list...i spose cash and the STW fund don't count. :dunno:


----------

